# Utah has a grizzly.



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry, Old Ephraim, you won't be the last. There's a young bear whose movements have been tracked into the Franklin Basin area, confirmed by a local game warden. There are also three known wolves running in the same vicinity. I heard the story from a cow puncher named Shane who makes a living riding the North Cache unit. 

o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Doesn't seem too hard to believe with so many only a few hundred miles north. Ruttcrazed shared on here once how an old timer with many years experience in the mountains (someone who he trusted to know what he is talking about) spotted on in Indian Canyon years ago FWIW.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Sorry, Old Ephraim, you won't be the last. There's a young bear whose movements have been tracked into the Franklin Basin area, confirmed by a local game warden. There are also three known wolves running in the same vicinity. I heard the story from a cow puncher named Shane who makes a living riding the North Cache unit.
> 
> o-||


I believe that people only know of about 80% of the animals in the woods, kinda like rats, you see one and there are 10 more that you don't see!!!

Ok, I have to rethink all of this bow hunting crap, I might wait till the snow flys and the bears hibernate. This really sucks, I'm carrying a gun even if I don't have the ccp. I'll take a ticket over being killed!! I have never broken a game law but this is insane, I can't belive they have grizzly in the unit I'm hunting in!!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I also found an undiscovered indian tribe in the same area last year. They called themselves "the rainbow people". And they listened to hippy music and smoked a lot of bud. I hope the grizzly eats them.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I believe that there are and have been grizzlys in the high uintas for quite some time. Same for the wolves.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd belive it, Louisiana claimed no cougars for years. If you said you saw a cougar they said yeah and I bet big foot was walking it on a leash! Well, now they have found that they do have cougars in Louisiana. Animals are smart, look how hard it is for an idiot like me to find an elk and they have thousands of them!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Franklin Basin! ****, that's where I've been hunting! I better start packin' heat.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I care more about the wolves than the Grizzly Bears. Grizzly's don't destroy elk and deer for fun!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

come on now...y'all are afraid of a teensie weensie fuzzy wuzzy grizzly? Just take lots of snacks with you and dump those when he starts chasing you...moon pies taste better than a human being in my experience :EAT:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Doesn't seem too hard to believe with so many only a few hundred miles north. Ruttcrazed shared on here once how an old timer with many years experience in the mountains (someone who he trusted to know what he is talking about) spotted on in Indian Canyon years ago FWIW.


Indian Canyon is just one of them places that if it aint possible to see something... You will in Indian Canyon....

Just a few weeks ago some Bison was spotted just above the Emma park Road!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Where is Indian Canyon?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Grizz will follow the wolves into the state, the would much rather scavenge a meal then kill one themselves and we all know how many free meals wolves leave behind. There have also been signs of grizz on hair traps in the Uintas starting back 2 years ago.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> come on now...y'all are afraid of a teensie weensie fuzzy wuzzy grizzly? Just take lots of snacks with you and dump those when he starts chasing you...*moon pies taste better than a human being in my experience* :EAT:


So you have eaten humans and didn't like them? Have you not heard that human meat is delicious? Every animal that eats a human loves the flavor and becomes a man eater and will actively seek out humans for food. Sharks, Lions, Crocs, Tigers, you name it.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Where is Indian Canyon?


Between Price and Duchesne


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Bears Butt said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Indian Canyon?
> ...


well actually there are a number of canyons by this name. there so happens to be one on the cache unit but it is located on private property


----------



## cbkalpine (Aug 24, 2010)

It is no surprise to me that we have grizzlies in utah. There are multiple grizzlies in the greys river area in wyoming. Some have been spotted east of cokeville, not far from the utah border. Having lived and hunted in jackson wyoming, you learn to just deal with them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't seem too hard to believe with so many only a few hundred miles north. Ruttcrazed shared on here once how an old timer with many years experience in the mountains (someone who he trusted to know what he is talking about) spotted on in Indian Canyon years ago FWIW.
> ...


Are you serious, Clark? _(O)_ WOW!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


As a Heart Attack!

Also I heard also someone on here has seen them in another odd place. I will let him have the thunder..... But a hint... You have been in this Mt. Range!

My guess is these are some of the bison that was just transplanted not long ago on the Books....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious, Clark? _(O)_ WOW!
> ...


Come to think of it, the one tribe has a herd this side of the books also, so I guess that is not too crazy to think that they could cross the mountain. That would be cool to see.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

They keep saying there are no wolves in Utah so if you see a really big coyote, shoot it quick. I wouldn't bother following through on the shot since you wouldn't want to find that you accidentally killed a wolf. Ignorance is bliss!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess its time to buy a 44 Mag. Those S&W 500s look better every day as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> I guess its time to buy a 44 Mag. Those S&W 500s look better every day as well.


$2.00 a bullet never looks good to me


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry, but I have a hard time believing that there is a grizzly living on the Cache depite what some cowboy named Shane and some anonymous fishcop reportedly confirmed. I guess I've been bull****ted enough in my lifetime to know that not every rumor and rare animal sighting is true.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

THere have been grizzleys in the uintas for a number of years, why cant there be one in the cache area? why were at it there are also Lynx, wolverines, and wolves in the uintas, and soon wolves will be state wide, like earlier posted the grizzleys will follow the wolves for easy meals


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I have seen lynx in the Central Manti unit several times. And no they were not bobcats. There was one that we saw several times a year for three years in the same area.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

SkullDesigns is right just because you dont see them dont mean there not there it is so thick in alot of areas that there very well could be a grizzly up there. 8)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know one way or another what is in Utah. I do know that people only see a percentage of the wildlife out there. I mean look at deer, elk, coyotes etc. This state is crawling with them and how often do you see them compare to how many are around. Take white tail deer, I know they have to have some in Utah along the Wyoming border, finding one I'll bet would be tough.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I don't know one way or another what is in Utah. I do know that people only see a percentage of the wildlife out there. I mean look at deer, elk, coyotes etc. This state is crawling with them and how often do you see them compare to how many are around. Take white tail deer, I know they have to have some in Utah along the Wyoming border, finding one I'll bet would be tough.


not really...just look out your side window while driving on I-215...


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Whitetail along the UT-WY border? HAH! what a croc-o-crap! They are all down in the Jordan River drainage from South Jordan to Lehi. I've seen them.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Tell you what gentlemen, you can believe whatever you'd like. But ever since I found out the truth about Santa Claus and the tooth fairy, I've been a little skeptical accepting something as fact just because somebody says it is so. I guess that makes me a 'show me the proof' kind of guy.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I don't know one way or another what is in Utah. I do know that people only see a percentage of the wildlife out there. I mean look at deer, elk, coyotes etc. This state is crawling with them and how often do you see them compare to how many are around. Take white tail deer, I know they have to have some in Utah along the Wyoming border, finding one I'll bet would be tough.





MadHunter said:


> Whitetail along the UT-WY border? HAH! what a croc-o-crap! They are all down in the Jordan River drainage from South Jordan to Lehi. I've seen them.


If you think about it, the skeptics constantly deny that there are odd species of animals in this state. The whitetail is a perfect example. There are tons of people that deny that there are any in Utah, despite the fact that there have been multiple sightings, and even Doug Miller did a piece back in the day when a guy harvested one up by tony grove. And yet 15 years later here we are with folks claiming there are no whitetails in utah.

There are 68,000 elk in this state, and thousands of hunters go looking for them every year, and less than half even see an elk while out in the field. What are the odds of seeing 1 grizzly bear? Combine that with the fact that most of these animals live in dark timber, thick brushy areas etc, and your odds drop significantly. On the North Slope of the uinta's there are plenty of elk, but with the dense vegetation and limited visibility you're more likely to smell them than see them. I can totally believe that you could hide a handful of grizzlies, wolves, or whatnot up there and you'd still be about as likely to see them as a sasquatch.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> I've been a little skeptical accepting something as fact just because somebody says it is so. I guess that makes me a 'show me the proof' kind of guy.


Take Stablebuck's advice (and mine) and get your keister down to the Jordan river trail. Keep your eyes open as you bike, walk, run or skate up and down the river and you will see whitetails. I get them in my backyard once in a while. The best place to see them is really out by camp Williams. They feed and hang out in the fields east of the base and north of the HP driving course. Not a lot of them compared to the muleys but they are there.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

MadHunter said:


> Kevin D said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a little skeptical accepting something as fact just because somebody says it is so. I guess that makes me a 'show me the proof' kind of guy.
> ...


Uh.... I'm pretty sure KevinD is talking Grizzly not Whitetail


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think if we can git that bear to eat those whitetails and those bigger Coyotes eat that bear than shoot the coyotes. life lots easyer! lol


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

muzzlehutn said:


> I think if we can git that bear to eat those whitetails and those bigger Coyotes eat that bear than shoot the coyotes. life lots easyer! lol


No no you have it a little backwards!! We are only dealing with one bear and a whole bunch of big coyotes so lets have the wol...I mean coyotes to eat the whitetails and then the bear tear up the coyotes we can all get together and take out the bear like the did the other "last grizzly in Utah" THEN life would be good! While we are at it that bear can eat all the cats and black bears as well!!


----------

